# Чем отличается drm драйвер от fb драйвера?

## red_rabbit

Объясните в чем разница? Зачем нужен отдельный fb драйвер когда в drm драйвере есть поддержка fb? Почему X windows может работать как с drm драйвером так и с fb, а консоль работает только через fb, даже если в драйвере собран только drm в консоли оно все равно будет использовать встроеную в drm поддержку fb. Почему нету консоли которая использует drm без всяких fb?

----------

## TigerJr

много вопросов...

drm - direct rendering manager

Набор расширенных функций с созданием изменением и отображением видеоизображения как правили через видеопамять, есть поддержка 3D.

fb - FrameBuffer

Это буфер фреймов с изображением работают структуры данных в оперативной памяти поддерживается только 2D графика. Cложные функции с окошечками отсутствуют.

PS

Оба драйвера включены в основную ветку ядра, считаются стабильными.

Другие вопросы лучше адресовать разработчикам программного обеспечения, почему они так "запилили" графику у себя, и почему консоль не хочет работать в 3D, но поддерживает DRM

----------

## red_rabbit

 *Quote:*   

> Набор расширенных функций

 

opengl не?

 *Quote:*   

> Это буфер фреймов с изображением работают структуры данных в оперативной памяти поддерживается только 2D графика

 

directfb sdl при сборке хотят mesa....

[code] и почему консоль не хочет работать в 3D, но поддерживает DRM[quote]

DRM драйвер вполне себе может работать в 2D. У него там даже есть специфические акселерации под 2dLast edited by red_rabbit on Thu Mar 01, 2018 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TigerJr

 *red_rabbit wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Набор расширенных функций 
> 
> opengl не?

 

весь функционал drm есть в /usr/src/linux/drivers/gpu/drm/

думаю обсуждение всех функций drm одной темой этого форума не ограничится

----------

